# Sex Offender Accused Of Spying On Neighbor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Police: Camera Pointed Into Neighbor's Bathroom_

*Video: *Sex Offender Accused Of Spying

*ROCHESTER, N.H. -- *A convicted sex offender is accused of spying on a neighbor with a video camera.

Dennis Winship, 49, of Rochester, was arrested on Monday on suspicion of violation of privacy.

Sgt. Tony Triano said Rochester police started investigating Winship in July.

"It (the camera) was raised up so it was pointed towards his neighbor's window ... basically at his neighbor's bathroom," said Triano.

Authorities have seized computer equipment from Winship's home. Police say the equipment contained private images of the female neighbor. She has since moved away.

Police are still examining the hard drives for more evidence.

"Potentially we could have more victims. Right now, we have the images of one," said Triano.

Dennis Winship is a registered sex offender. He was convicted in California for assaulting a child under 14.

Winship is schedule to be arraigned Tuesday morning.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

